# M3 Convertible available in CT (New)



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

I have a M3 convertible with SMG here. It is Steel Gray/Black. It was a canceled deal and is currently on the showroom floor.
Scott
Dealer is County Line in Watertown, CT. 
Contact Scott Doty: [email protected]


----------

